# What type of harness for skunks?



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd like to start harness training my skunks (a bit late as they are a year old now :blush. I'd like some feedback from you experienced skunkies of which brands/types of harness are the most useable for skunks? If you don't mind sharing, of course! :?: 

Many thanks!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We use a kind of leather lizard/iguana harness for ours. The ones that go round their necks and tummies are either far too big on the neck or far too small on the tummy, because skunks have that odd wedge shape. The lizard ones go on like little leather vests, so basically are held on by their legs, rather than their more variable-sized body parts.

They love a little walk in the garden, the neighbours get a laugh, and when cold-callers ring up you say "This isn't really a good time, I'm walking the skunk" and they just hang up!!


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Talk To The Animals said:


> when cold-callers ring up you say "This isn't really a good time, I'm walking the skunk" and they just hang up!!


:lol2:

Thanks! I'll look into those types of harnesses!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i use rabbit harnesses as hey tend to be smaller at the front and bigger at the back, skunks are wrigglers though when first putting them on but they soon give up and will just let you do it next time lol
just like talk to the animals i only walk in the garden, i wouldnt risk it outside although i know the skunk is safe you just cant trust other people or animals:devil:
stu


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Rabbit type ones are what I use. Mine do go for quite a few walks out and about round here and I have only had one come off once but then he just sniffed around so was easily picked up and harness tightened - problem solved.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I've had the loose skunk situation myself - there was snow and darkness involved and while I didn't get sprayed during the retrieving, I got pooed on big time! :gasp:

I like the rabbit harness solution the best, so will give it a go soon!

Ta for the advice guys! :2thumb:


----------

